# BeaverDam Pet Food



## Ponytail

Gonna give it a try.  Somebody from work turned me on to it, and vet says it looks good.  Local Great Dane breeder uses it too.  

http://www.beaverdampetfood.com/index.php


----------



## Wisecrackin"

I used their hi pro for a litter of pups one time..did great...they had nice firm stools and gained weight on it very well..


----------



## Ponytail

Wisecrackin" said:
			
		

> I used their hi pro for a litter of pups one time..did great...they had nice firm stools and gained weight on it very well..



Cool...another local user.  Good news!  thanks!


----------



## Wisecrackin"

Where are you going to buy it from?


----------



## BadGirl

True Value in Ridge sells it, that's all I know.


----------



## Ponytail

Wisecrackin" said:
			
		

> Where are you going to buy it from?



Either Raleys, or Stauffers in L'town.


----------



## BlackSheep

*Sounds GREAT to me!*

*Quality Ingredients * 
*What we Don't use*: 

*We do not use Poultry By-Products*. By-products are not meat, they are the leftovers: guts, organs, feet, feathers. 

*We do not use Soybean meal*. Soybean meal is used to increase protein content and bulk in pet food. It is very difficult to digest and assimilate, especially in dogs who lack proper needed amino acids. It is known to cause gas buildup in the digestive tract and has been linked to bloat, a major killer of dogs today. 

*We do not use rendered meat products which can and does include pets put to death by euthanasia. * 

*What we Do use*:  
*Quality meat products*
Chicken, Fish and Pork (pork is a hypoallergenic ingredient) which are all USDA inspected 

*Pesticide free grains*
All the grain used in our products are grown by *area farmers * and are free of pesticides from planting to harvest time 

*Naturally Preserved * 
All the formulas are preserved with mixed tocopherols, citric acid and rosemary extract 

*Chicory/Inulin*
A Digestive aid 

*Yucca-Schidigera*
Neutralizes ammonia in urine and feces 
*Thus lessening the smell by up to 64 %
Aids in preventing arthritis
(According to test conducted by pet veterinarian magazine.)


----------



## RoseRed

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Gonna give it a try.  Somebody from work turned me on to it, and vet says it looks good.  Local Great Dane breeder uses it too.
> 
> http://www.beaverdampetfood.com/index.php



I thought that Sam found a new home?  Did she come back to live with you?


----------



## Ponytail

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I thought that Sam found a new home?  Did she come back to live with you?



Well, the kids decided that "owning" a dog isn't all it's cracked up to be, and have cast her aside.    She's still living at the g'friends house, but when you see the reaction I get from Sam when I walk in the door, it's pretty obvious who's dog she is.


----------



## pixiegirl

It has corn in it.    And they're FOS about corn being easily digestable.  Corn is the #1 culpret when it comes to most dogs with food intollerances/allergies.


----------



## cattitude

Corn


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Corn



:highfive:


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It has corn in it.    And they're FOS about corn being easily digestable.  Corn is the #1 culpret when it comes to most dogs with food intollerances/allergies.


I would think corn would be a little better than contaminated wheat gluten..


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I would think corn would be a little better than contaminated wheat gluten..



I don't buy my petfood from the grocery store so that's not really a concern of mine...


----------



## cattitude

itsbob said:
			
		

> I would think corn would be a little better than contaminated wheat gluten..



I avoid all that crap.  

http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> It has corn in it.    And they're FOS about corn being easily digestable.  Corn is the #1 culpret when it comes to most dogs with food intollerances/allergies.



Yea but the corn is easily removed from their turds, and can be re-fed to them, further saving you money!


----------



## Nickel

itsbob said:
			
		

> I would think corn would be a little better than contaminated wheat gluten..


 There are plenty of foods available without either. :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

Mr. Knowitall.....


			
				cattitude said:
			
		

> I avoid all that crap.
> 
> http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Yea but the corn is easily removed from their turds, and can be re-fed to them, further saving you money!



  Are you volunteering to come scoop the poop out of my yard or something?


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Are you volunteering to come scoop the poop out of my yard or something?



Nope.  Another idea is to just leave in there, and have your own crop of corn for next year!

Also, you are mistaken about corn.  there are differences in the TYPE of corn fillers and corn based ingredients used in dog foods,

GROUND CORN, used in BeaverDam Pet foods, is not harmful, not even as an allergenic to most dogs.

http://www.beowulfs.com/magazine/corn.htm


----------



## itsbob

cattitude said:
			
		

> I avoid all that crap.
> 
> http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


What did dogs eat before we prepared their meals for them??


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> What did dogs eat before we prepared their meals for them??



Dogs get these nicely prepared meals for them, then go out and eat others dogs turds.


----------



## cattitude

itsbob said:
			
		

> What did dogs eat before we prepared their meals for them??



See, that's the thing..they didn't eat any stuff that they didn't need.  Assuming they weren't eating garbage....for point of argument's sake.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> See, that's the thing..they didn't eat any stuff that they didn't need.  Assuming they weren't eating garbage....for point of argument's sake.



They certainly didn't eat corn.....


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> They certainly didn't eat corn.....


 Are you sure? 

<img src="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i108/fairytale82/dog-eating-corn.jpg">


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> They certainly didn't eat corn.....



You were there?  Racoons eat corn, rabbits eat corn, deer eat corn, bear, fox, coyote, horses, cows...all eat corn.  Why wouldn't a dog?

Racoons, bear and coyote by the way, eat red meat as well.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> You were there?  Racoons eat corn, rabbits eat corn, deer eat corn, bear, fox, coyote, horses, cows...all eat corn.  Why wouldn't a dog?
> 
> Racoons, bear and coyote by the way, eat red meat as well.



Coyote eat corn?    Maybe out of the stomachs of whatever they killed to eat.


----------



## pixiegirl

Nickel said:
			
		

> Are you sure?
> 
> <img src="http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i108/fairytale82/dog-eating-corn.jpg">



That is most certainly a prepared meal.


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That is most certainly a prepared meal.


 How do you know he didn't cook it himself after ripping the hands off a person and making them into fancy corn holders?


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That is most certainly a prepared meal.



Did you read this yet?

http://www.beowulfs.com/magazine/corn.htm


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Did you read this yet?
> 
> http://www.beowulfs.com/magazine/corn.htm



One pro against countless cons....  

How about this..  I'll let Mily eat a bowl of popcorn tonight and I'll let you come over in the morning to walk her.


----------



## pixiegirl




----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> One pro against countless cons....
> 
> How about this..  I'll let Mily eat a bowl of popcorn tonight and I'll let you come over in the morning to walk her.



OK.  But she sleeps in your room tonight.


----------



## pixiegirl

The same exact thing from yet another site that's NOT pushing corn based food....


----------



## Pete

I thought pit bulls ate human flesh?


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> One pro against countless cons....
> 
> How about this..  I'll let Mily eat a bowl of popcorn tonight and I'll let you come over in the morning to walk her.




Here's another Pro...  i did a search, and i'm not finding any cons that are NOT listed by a pet food producer.  

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/the_corn_myth.htm


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> OK.  But she sleeps in your room tonight.



She's very good about NOT going in the house...  Well unless she's mad at you.  She's a vindictive pee'er and crapper.


----------



## Geek

Pete said:
			
		

> I thought pit bulls ate human flesh?




You should be safe then


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Here's another Pro...  i did a search, and i'm not finding any cons that are NOT listed by a pet food producer.
> 
> http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/the_corn_myth.htm




Click my  and  smiles.  They were both links by sources that don't sell food.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Here's another Pro...  i did a search, and i'm not finding any cons that are NOT listed by a pet food producer.
> 
> http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/the_corn_myth.htm



I'll take Dr.'s Foster and Smith over the greatdanelady...    Try food intollerance opposed to allergy.


----------



## PrepH4U

I believe the reason that corn is listed as a no no on some sites is. It is used as a cheap filler for the cheap foods.  That filler has absolutely no nutrition for dogs.  
If I had to choose between a food with a little corn and no preservatives or a grocery store food.  I would choose the lesser of two evils, the one with a little corn and no perservatives and human grade meat.  It looks like that beaverdam is still better than grocery store choices.  
Not my feeding choice but still better than some.


----------



## pixiegirl

PrepH4U said:
			
		

> I believe the reason that corn is listed as a no no on some sites is. It is used as a cheap filler for the cheap foods.  That filler has absolutely no nutrition for dogs.
> If I had to choose between a food with a little corn and no preservatives or a grocery store food.  I would choose the lesser of two evils, the one with a little corn and no perservatives and human grade meat.  It looks like that beaverdam is still better than grocery store choices.
> Not my feeding choice but still better than some.




I totally agree.  

I've also searched and can't find ANYTHING that says that corn is a natural part of a coyote's diet....


----------



## Nickel

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I totally agree.
> 
> I've also searched and can't find ANYTHING that says that corn is a natural part of a coyote's diet....


Devil's Advocate. :giggle:


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> She's very good about NOT going in the house...  Well unless she's mad at you.  She's a vindictive pee'er and crapper.



I was thinking more of the flatulance factor.  My dog made my eyes water Sunday morning...was bad enough that it woke me out of a dead sleep.


----------



## Ponytail

Nickel said:
			
		

> Devil's Advocate. :giggle:




Huh.  Imagine that.  That confirms the corn looking stuff in bear and coyote crap that I find in the woods when I go to the Poconos.


----------



## cattitude

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I was thinking more of the flatulance factor.  My dog made my eyes water Sunday morning...was bad enough that it woke me out of a dead sleep.



Feed her 2 tbsp. plain, non-fat yogurt with her breakfast.


----------



## Ponytail

cattitude said:
			
		

> Feed her 2 tbsp. plain, non-fat yogurt with her breakfast.




The g'friend just has to be better about watching her when she gets let out.  G'friends other dogs, prior to their passing, showed Sam the way...the way to the neighbors garbage.


----------



## cattitude

Hey Pix....

Catfish meal, ground rice, oatmeal, pearled barley, dehydrated potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, calcium carbonate, tomato pomace, sodium tripolyphosphate, flax seed, potassium chloride, minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex*, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), yeast culture, choline chloride, yucca schidigera, rosemary extract. 

You know some of these things are not good.


----------



## jetmonkey

cattitude said:
			
		

> I avoid all that crap.
> 
> http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


i STARTED FEEDING MY DOG THE FISH AND POTATO (effing caps lock) and three bags in she has turned into a 24 hour fart factory. I'm gonna have to switch up.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Hey Pix....
> 
> Catfish meal, ground rice, oatmeal, pearled barley, dehydrated potatoes, chicken fat (preserved with with mixed tocopherols), natural flavor, calcium carbonate, tomato pomace, sodium tripolyphosphate, flax seed, potassium chloride, minerals (zinc proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulfate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), inositol, niacin supplement, vitamin A supplement, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex*, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), yeast culture, choline chloride, yucca schidigera, rosemary extract.
> 
> 
> 
> You know some of these things are not good.



That would be synthetic vit K.  It's not bad, since it's synthetic it may not be fully absorbed.  The benefits of vit K in animals isn't even known for sure.  

That's the ONLY food Mily tolerates.  I tried the $50 a bag raw food from clippers with terrible results.


----------



## migtig

I recently put the dawg on this http://www.naturesvariety.com/
Expensive as heck - but I swear I can actually already tell a difference in the old man!


----------



## Pete

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> i STARTED FEEDING MY DOG THE FISH AND POTATO (effing caps lock) and three bags in she has turned into a 24 hour fart factory. I'm gonna have to switch up.


Fish and Chips for dogs...whoda thunk it.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> That would be synthetic vit K.  It's not bad, since it's synthetic it may not be fully absorbed.  The benefits of vit K in animals isn't even known for sure.
> 
> That's the ONLY food Mily tolerates.  I tried the $50 a bag raw food from clippers with terrible results.



But it's not needed..that's the point.  There's a lot of unnecessary stuff in that food.  Ever tried California Natural?    Not many ingredients.


And Jet, fish is terribly gassy for dogs.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> But it's not needed..that's the point.  There's a lot of unnecessary stuff in that food.  Ever tried California Natural?    Not many ingredients.
> 
> 
> And Jet, fish is terribly gassy for dogs.



And what's not needed gets passed along.  I learned that in anatomy or biology or something.  Whatever your body doesn't need comes out in your waste.  The food is nutritionally sound, she likes it and it's the only thing I've found that has consistanly kept her allergies/intollerances in check.  If it's not harming her and she's getting the proper nutrition I don't see the big deal.  :shrug:


----------



## pixiegirl

This is what I had her on last... 

It worked for a few months.  Poop was not terribly loose but not what I consider "firm" either and gradually she became intollerant to it and the poop got looser, ears and breath stunk and her belly was inflammed.  

She is a dog with true allergies and intollerances.  She has inhalent allergies, a flea allergy, bee allergy and the list goes on.  

When I find something that works I stick with it.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And what's not needed gets passed along.  I learned that in anatomy or biology or something.  Whatever your body doesn't need comes out in your waste.  The food is nutritionally sound, she likes it and it's the only thing I've found that has consistanly kept her allergies/intollerances in check.  If it's not harming her and she's getting the proper nutrition I don't see the big deal.  :shrug:




I see why you like Dr Smith and company.  They are just as contradictory to themselves as you are.


----------



## Cowgirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> And what's not needed gets passed along.  I learned that in anatomy or biology or something.  Whatever your body doesn't need comes out in your waste.  The food is nutritionally sound, she likes it and it's the only thing I've found that has consistanly kept her allergies/intollerances in check.  If it's not harming her and she's getting the proper nutrition I don't see the big deal.  :shrug:




Vitamins A, D, E, and K are fat-soluble...so the excess is actually stored, which can be harmful.  If it was a water-soluble vitamin, it would be passed.


----------



## mainman

Ok that's it.. I am calling all of your vets...


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> I see why you like Dr Smith and company.  They are just as contradictory to themselves as you are.



I didn't contradict myself at all....  You just have a reading comp problem...  There's a difference between nutritionally sound with additional ingredients than not nutritionally sound with potentialy allergic ingredients.  

But spin it your way if it makes you feel better.


----------



## cattitude

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Vitamins A, D, E, and K are fat-soluble...so the excess is actually stored, which can be harmful.  If it was a water-soluble vitamin, it would be passed.



Exactly.  The synthetic Vit K is a


----------



## Nickel

I'm hungry.


----------



## migtig

Nickel said:
			
		

> I'm hungry.


I gave up food a few weeks ago.  Eating is a bad habit.


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> Exactly.  The synthetic Vit K is a



Vitamins regulate the metabolism and assist the biochemical processes that release energy from digested foods. There are two types of vitamins: water-soluble that must be replenished daily, such as Vitamins C and B-complex, or fat-soluble that are stored for longer periods of time in fatty tissue and the liver, such as Vitamins A, D, E and K. At the same time there are two groups of vitamins: synthetic and natural. Synthetic are produced in laboratories to mirror their counterparts found in nature. Natural vitamins are derived from food sources. Chemically there are no differences, however the synthetic supplement contains only the isolated vitamins, which works well in a deficiency situation. Natural supplements often contain other nutrients not yet discovered and may offer more benefits as with whole foods.


----------



## Cowgirl

migtig said:
			
		

> I gave up food a few weeks ago.  Eating is a bad habit.




I went to the doctor this morning....I'm weigh 12 lbs more than I did this time last year.


----------



## Ponytail

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I went to the doctor this morning....I'm weigh 12 lbs more than I did this time last year.




Sounds to me like you took in too many vitamins this year, and your body has been storing them.  That's bad.


----------



## Ponytail

migtig said:
			
		

> I gave up food a few weeks ago.  Eating is a bad habit.



You'll pass out tomorrow night with-in the first 10 minutes of class.


----------



## Cowgirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like you took in too many vitamins this year, and your body has been storing them.  That's bad.




That's exactly what my doctor said!!


----------



## PrepH4U

mainman said:
			
		

> Ok that's it.. I am calling all of your vets...


Please Mister Mainman, we would be ever so thankful if you did not.  Thank you in advance kind Sir!


----------



## itsbob

Pete said:
			
		

> Fish and Chips for dogs...whoda thunk it.


I saw one on the sites has sweet potato.. Like Lamb abd sweet potato.. I'll be damned a dog living with me is going to eat better than I do!!


----------



## migtig

Ponytail said:
			
		

> You'll pass out tomorrow night with-in the first 10 minutes of class.


Nah, Barb force fed me on Friday.  I'm good to go.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Vitamins regulate the metabolism and assist the biochemical processes that release energy from digested foods. There are two types of vitamins: water-soluble that must be replenished daily, such as Vitamins C and B-complex, or fat-soluble that are stored for longer periods of time in fatty tissue and the liver, such as Vitamins A, D, E and K. At the same time there are two groups of vitamins: synthetic and natural. Synthetic are produced in laboratories to mirror their counterparts found in nature. Natural vitamins are derived from food sources. Chemically there are no differences, however the synthetic supplement contains only the isolated vitamins, which works well in a deficiency situation. Natural supplements often contain other nutrients not yet discovered and may offer more benefits as with whole foods.



http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Menadione Sodium Bisulfate 
Vitamin K3, synthetic vitamin K.

Feed grade. Also listed as Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfate, Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex. 

Unnecessary ingredient in dog food. This synthetic version of vitamin K has not been specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food. It has been linked to many serious health issues.  More details.


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> I saw one on the sites has sweet potato.. Like Lamb abd sweet potato.. I'll be damned a dog living with me is going to eat better than I do!!



Daisy ate Duck and potato or Venison and potato.    $$$    Dang dogs.


----------



## Pete

migtig said:
			
		

> I gave up food a few weeks ago.  Eating is a bad habit.


Was your poo not firm?


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I didn't contradict myself at all....  You just have a reading comp problem...  There's a difference between nutritionally sound with additional ingredients than not nutritionally sound with potentialy allergic ingredients.
> 
> But spin it your way if it makes you feel better.


We humans eat food everday that we may have become allergic to overnight, I won't change my diet because of it.


----------



## cattitude

itsbob said:
			
		

> We humans eat food everday that we may have become allergic to overnight, I won't change my diet because of it.



I bet if you starting shiatting on your bedroom floor, SOMEBODY would change your diet.


----------



## migtig

Pete said:
			
		

> Was your poo not firm?


I've kind of lost my appetite.


----------



## Ponytail

cattitude said:
			
		

> I bet if you starting shiatting on your bedroom floor, SOMEBODY would change your drugs or make you quit drinking.



:fixed:


----------



## itsbob

cattitude said:
			
		

> I bet if you starting shiatting on your bedroom floor, SOMEBODY would change your diet.


I'd change my diet if that happened, but I'm not going to stop eating strawberries or Oysters today, because I might have an allergic reaction in five years...


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients
> 
> Menadione Sodium Bisulfate
> Vitamin K3, synthetic vitamin K.
> 
> Feed grade. Also listed as Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfate, Menadione Dimethyl-Pyrimidinol Bisulfite, Menadione Sodium Bisulfate Complex, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex.
> 
> Unnecessary ingredient in dog food. This synthetic version of vitamin K has not been specifically approved for long term use, such as in pet food. It has been linked to many serious health issues.  More details.



Vitamin K deficiencies in pets have not been documented except in instances of Warfarin toxicosis (rat poison). Likewise, Vitamin K toxicity due to oversupplementation has not been reported in animals.  

It's ok to disagree.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Vitamin K deficiencies in pets have not been documented except in instances of Warfarin toxicosis (rat poison). Likewise, Vitamin K toxicity due to oversupplementation has not been reported in animals.
> 
> It's ok to disagree.



You are missing the SYNTHETIC part of it.


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> We humans eat food everday that we may have become allergic to overnight, I won't change my diet because of it.



So when baby Nic DOES have a reaction to something you're going to continue to feed it?  How about the millions of babies that are on soy based formula?


----------



## pixiegirl

cattitude said:
			
		

> You are missing the SYNTHETIC part of it.



And the difference between SYNTHETIC and NATURAL is the bodies ability to absorb it in the first place.  Which is LOWER for SYNTHETIC.  And the lack of other nutrients that MAY be present in the natural.  

Sooooo, if it's not needed in dogs than you're better off feeding a food with the synthetic version than with the natural because the chance of absorbtion is lower.


----------



## Ponytail

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So when baby Nic DOES have a reaction to something you're going to continue to feed it?  How about the millions of babies that are on soy based formula?



Most people fix stuff, when/if  breakage occurs.  Not try to fix what the THINK might break at some point in the future and risk damage along the way.


----------



## pixiegirl

Ponytail said:
			
		

> Most people fix stuff, when/if  breakage occurs.  Not try to fix what the THINK might break at some point in the future and risk damage along the way.




Very well...  Why do you wear a seat belt?  Because it's comfy and looks good or because it COULD save your life?   People do things all the time because they THINK it could be of benefit to them.  Do you change the oil in your car because you've personally experienced and engine blowing up due to not doing it?  Preventative maintenance.  The list could go on and on.


----------



## Pete

...


----------



## Pete

do da


----------



## Pete




----------



## Pete

Trying to hurry this along to page 10 which is the typical place where discussions really get ugly.


----------



## Pete

Grab your popcorn, unless you have an allergy to corn


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Pete said:
			
		

> Trying to hurry this along to page 10 which is the typical place where discussions really get ugly.


Did you hear that I bought nomo's double-wide from her?


----------



## Pete

OK, go for it!  

Welcome to the Dog Bowl Brawl !!

Sponsored by Alpo, fed to poor dogs everywhere.


----------



## itsbob

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did you hear that I bought nomo's double-wide from her?


How do you buy somebody's ass?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

itsbob said:
			
		

> How do you buy somebody's ass?


----------



## Pete

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Did you hear that I bought nomo's double-wide from her?


I did, check your PMer in aobut 2 minutes


----------



## mainman

itsbob said:
			
		

> How do you buy somebody's ass?


I'm you are an experienced ass purchaser...


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Very well...  Why do you wear a seat belt?  Because it's comfy and looks good or because it COULD save your life?   People do things all the time because they THINK it could be of benefit to them.  Do you change the oil in your car because you've personally experienced and engine blowing up due to not doing it?  Preventative maintenance.  The list could go on and on.


Motorcycles don't have seatbelts...


*just saying*


----------



## Pete

mainman said:
			
		

> I'm you are an experienced ass purchaser...


Purchase might be the wrong word, "short term lease" might be more appropriate.


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Motorcycles don't have seatbelts...
> 
> 
> *just saying*



Oh Jesus flipping Christ... 

You wear your helmet don't you.  And before you say it's a law...  It's a law for a reason; so your brains don't end up all over the road...

And are you saying that you don't wear your seatbelt when in a car?  

Do you eat candy and $hit (that $hit is meant to be literal) day in and day out?  No, because it's not nutritionally sound.


----------



## Pete

I knew it


----------



## bresamil

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Oh Jesus flipping Christ...
> 
> You wear your helmet don't you.  And before you say it's a law...  It's a law for a reason; so your brains don't end up all over the road...
> 
> And are you saying that you don't wear your seatbelt when in a car?
> 
> Do you eat candy and $hit (that $hit is meant to be literal) day in and day out?  No, because it's not nutritionally sound.


----------



## pixiegirl

bresamil said:
			
		

>



I hope those aren't corn chips....


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Oh Jesus flipping Christ...
> 
> You wear your helmet don't you.  And before you say it's a law...  It's a law for a reason; so your brains don't end up all over the road...
> 
> And are you saying that you don't wear your seatbelt when in a car?
> 
> Do you eat candy and $hit (that $hit is meant to be literal) day in and day out?  No, because it's not nutritionally sound.


I'm sorry, this converstaion is over, I've moved onto Nomo's ass..


----------



## bresamil

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> I hope those aren't corn chips....


  Actually they're pretzels.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

It is REALLY cold outside.  Someone hurry and go to Florida and bring back some warm weather.


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, this converstaion is over, I've moved onto Nomo's ass..



That'll probably work out a little better for you.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So when baby Nic DOES have a reaction to something you're going to continue to feed it?  How about the millions of babies that are on soy based formula?



*unshunned*
That's not what your post said, it didn't say "had an allergic reaction" but

"with potentialy allergic ingredients."

That would be about 50% of anyones diet.  We all eat and inhale potentially allergic ingredients everyday. I'm not going to stop feeding him milk because milk is a potential allergen, but if he does display an allergy then of course we'd change his diet.

I'm not going to survey every food item that comes into my house for Nicholas for potential allergens (and not buy them just on the potential of an allergic reaction), unless there is an already known allergy.  Hell, I've tested fate and even fed him PEANUT BUTTER!!

*shunned*

Now, about Nomo's double wide.. where were we??


----------



## Cowgirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> *unshunned*
> That's not what your post said, it didn't say "had an allergic reaction" but
> 
> "with potentialy allergic ingredients."
> 
> That would be about 50% of anyones diet.  We all eat and inhale potentially allergic ingredients everyday. I'm not going to stop feeding him milk because milk is a potential allergen, but if he does display an allergy then of course we'd change his diet.
> 
> I'm not going to survey every food item that comes into my house for Nicholas for potential allergens (and not buy them just on the potential of an allergic reaction), unless there is an already known allergy.  Hell, I've tested fate and even fed him PEANUT BUTTER!!
> 
> *shunned*
> 
> Now, about Nomo's double wide.. where were we??



OMG      :dwightschrute:


----------



## pixiegirl

itsbob said:
			
		

> Now, about Nomo's double wide.. where were we??



Obviously you didn't get far with nomo's ass either..... 

I thought you were done?  Or did you think I was gone for the day and thus opportunity to have the last word knocked?  

So you're saying that if there's a good possibility that your child could have an allergic reaction to something that also offers him NO nutritional benefit you'll feed it to him anyway because it's cheaper?  If that's ok with you than it's ok with me.  I didn't base my argument soley on allergies but on nutritional value as well.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> So you're saying that if there's a good possibility that your child could have an allergic reaction to something that also offers him NO nutritional benefit you'll feed it to him anyway because it's cheaper?


Not because it is cheaper here, but because it tastes good.


----------



## Pete

Pete said:
			
		

> I knew it


----------



## Cowgirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Obviously you didn't get far with nomo's ass either.....
> 
> I thought you were done?  Or did you think I was gone for the day and thus opportunity to have the last word knocked?
> 
> So you're saying that if there's a good possibility that your child could have an allergic reaction to something that also offers him NO nutritional benefit you'll feed it to him anyway because it's cheaper?  If that's ok with you than it's ok with me.  I didn't base my argument soley on allergies but on nutritional value as well.




  So, by your argument, you wouldn't recommend feeding your dog the food with the synthetic vitamin K....right?  It offers little nutritional benefit and has the possibility to harm her?


----------



## pixiegirl

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> So, by your argument, you wouldn't recommend feeding your dog the food with the synthetic vitamin K....right?  It offers little nutritional benefit and has the possibility to harm her?



There is NO potential for harm with the Vit K.  I'm not sure where you read that but go back and read all the posts for content.  Corn is a filler which robs the food of things that could provide more nutrition.  Take out the corn add more protein...  Vit K is in no way a filler and can't be compared.  It doesn't detract from the food at all.  It's also not the usual suspect for food allergies.


----------



## kwillia

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> There is NO potential for harm with the Vit K.  I'm not sure where you read that but go back and read all the posts for content.  Corn is a filler which robs the food of things that could provide more nutrition.  Take out the corn add more protein...  Vit K is in no way a filler and can't be compared.  It doesn't detract from the food at all.  It's also not the usual suspect for food allergies.


... and MooMoo is thriving on her doggie food whereas she doesn't do well with most others... you forgot to point that part out again too... I think they keep missing that part.


----------



## Cowgirl

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> There is NO potential for harm with the Vit K.  I'm not sure where you read that but go back and read all the posts for content.  Corn is a filler which robs the food of things that could provide more nutrition.  Take out the corn add more protein...  Vit K is in no way a filler and can't be compared.  It doesn't detract from the food at all.  It's also not the usual suspect for food allergies.




I'm talking about an excess of vitamin K....yes, it will cause harm.   Corn is used as a filler, but thousands and thousands of dogs are fed diets with corn in it, and it doesn't cause harm either.  The point is, an excess of anything can usually cause harm.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> ... and MooMoo is thriving on her doggie food whereas she doesn't do well with most others... you forgot to point that part out again too... I think they keep missing that part.




I know she said her dog has food issues, but not with the one she's feeding now.  If someone chooses to feed their dog a food with corn in it, that's their business.  You wouldn't choose to do that, but other people wouldn't choose to feed their dog a food with synthetic vit K.  People are allowed to feed their dogs whatever they want.


----------



## cattitude

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> There is NO potential for harm with the Vit K.




psssssst...

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=synthetic+vitamin+k+dog+food


----------



## kwillia

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> I know she said her dog has food issues, but not with the one she's feeding now.  If someone chooses to feed their dog a food with corn in it, that's their business.  You wouldn't choose to do that, but other people wouldn't choose to feed their dog a food with synthetic vit K.  People are allowed to feed their dogs whatever they want.


Oh I'm not arguing with that point at all... I think this whole thread has gotten quite silly.


----------



## Cowgirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not arguing with that point at all... I think this whole thread has gotten quite silly.




I agree...but I have 26 minutes left, and I'm bored.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not arguing with that point at all... I think this whole thread has gotten quite silly.



Boredom will do that to you.  And if you read all the links, it really is educational.


----------



## Ponytail

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh I'm not arguing with that point at all... I think this whole thread has gotten quite silly.




It was looking pretty good till Pixie blessed us all with her professional and unbiased opinion, not to mention her incredible Reading Comprehension skills.


----------



## itsbob

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Obviously you didn't get far with nomo's ass either.....
> 
> I thought you were done?  Or did you think I was gone for the day and thus opportunity to have the last word knocked?
> 
> So you're saying that if there's a good possibility that your child could have an allergic reaction to something that also offers him NO nutritional benefit you'll feed it to him anyway because it's cheaper?  If that's ok with you than it's ok with me.  I didn't base my argument soley on allergies but on nutritional value as well.


Double Stuff's have no nutritional value, but him and I will sit on the floor and share them until he has an allergic reaction..


----------



## Ponytail

itsbob said:
			
		

> Double Stuff's have no nutritional value, but him and I will sit on the floor and share them until he has an allergic reaction..



  Squirrels absolutley LOVE Double Stuff Oreo's too!

And My dog and I have been known to sit and share a bucket of popcorn...  unsalted of course.


----------



## BadGirl

I'm going to feed my dogs some cut up hot dogs for dinner tonight. They will love me forever, and give me hot dog kisses all night long.  I buy them the cheap store brand, too.


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to feed my dogs some cut up hot dogs for dinner tonight. They will love me forever, and give me hot dog kisses all night long.  I buy them the cheap store brand, too.


UFB


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to feed my dogs some cut up hot dogs for dinner tonight. They will love me forever, and give me hot dog kisses all night long.  I buy them the cheap store brand, too.


If you see the Oscar Mayer bun length turkey franks, do your dogs a favor and don't buy then, they suck ass.

YWIA


----------



## Cowgirl

BadGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to feed my dogs some cut up hot dogs for dinner tonight. They will love me forever, and give me hot dog kisses all night long.  I buy them the cheap store brand, too.




Some people just shouldn't own animals!


----------



## Pandora

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Some people just shouldn't own animals!




Awful isn't it? She should just toss him out on the street and let him fin for himself.


----------



## BadGirl

Pete said:
			
		

> If you see the Oscar Mayer bun length turkey franks, do your dogs a favor and don't buy then, they suck ass.
> 
> YWIA


They are dogs.  They aren't too demanding.  They'll eat any brand of hot dogs, but they insist on Heinz ketchup.  No cheap ketchup substitutes for them.


----------



## Pete

BadGirl said:
			
		

> They are dogs.  They aren't too demanding.  They'll eat any brand of hot dogs, but they insist on Heinz ketchup.  No cheap ketchup substitutes for them.


If you feed Oscar Mayer Bun length Turkey Franks to your dogs I will be forced to call the SPCA.  Please don't test me.


----------



## mainman

Pandora said:
			
		

> let him fin for himself.


Fish die if you remove them from water...


----------



## BadGirl

mainman said:
			
		

> Fish die if you remove them from water...


We had half a fish turn up in the fish tank today.  The rest of the fish in the tank are a bunch of damn carnivores.


----------



## Gemmi

For anyone interested, the Beaverdam people will have a rep at Raley's Market and Ridge Hardware on the weekend of May 12-13. They will be giving out free samples of their products.


----------

